# Gutters and gutter guards



## MattAngelly (Oct 29, 2013)

*Gutter Guards*

If installed properly, I have seen success out of gutter guards, although nothing is perfect and they sometimes allow water to spill over in heavy rains. If a customer can afford it, I always recommend having gutters professionally cleaned twice a year. Gutter guards are a viable option if this can not be done though.

You can read all about gutter guards in this article... http://www.solomoncontractingstl.com/solomon-contracting-tips/what-a-homeowner-should-know-about-their-gutters-screens-cover-cleaning

www.solomoncontractingstl.com


----------



## gutterboyz (Nov 16, 2013)

*Gutter guards can work...*

If installed correctly and if everything works perfectly but they can clog, and your gutters can still clog. The punched-hole guards let in too much mulchy debris and this clogs up your gutters after awhile so you still get clogs, plus homeowners get angry because you sold them something that didn't work. The screen mesh works but it clogs with pollen, tree sap, roof tar, and dirt/other debris. That means they overflow. Sediment still gets in too.

You can find good mesh screen but they are expensive. Leaf Solution is one of the better ones but it costs over $3 a foot for contractors, the company is owned by Products Innovation Group, Inc. which also owns Rhino Gutter Guard, and Xtreme Gutter Guard. I just found out that the Xtreme gutter guard is also mesh and its the same thing, but that's their low-end brand (even though its the same thing) and they'll sell it to you for around $1.39 a foot. 

Don't buy into the Leaf Solution or Rhino Gutter Guard ploys, they just want to take your money. I also heard they have a dealer program that is a real rip-off. 

Your best bet, just clean the gutters out once a year, cheaper, works better.


----------



## FerrisHI (Oct 20, 2010)

gutterboyz said:


> If installed correctly and if everything works perfectly but they can clog, and your gutters can still clog. The punched-hole guards let in too much mulchy debris and this clogs up your gutters after awhile so you still get clogs, plus homeowners get angry because you sold them something that didn't work. The screen mesh works but it clogs with pollen, tree sap, roof tar, and dirt/other debris. That means they overflow. Sediment still gets in too.
> 
> You can find good mesh screen but they are expensive. Leaf Solution is one of the better ones but it costs over $3 a foot for contractors, the company is owned by Products Innovation Group, Inc. which also owns Rhino Gutter Guard, and Xtreme Gutter Guard. I just found out that the Xtreme gutter guard is also mesh and its the same thing, but that's their low-end brand (even though its the same thing) and they'll sell it to you for around $1.39 a foot.
> 
> ...


Didnt cost me anything for the Rhino dealer program...leads suck but the stuff is good...just an fyi


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

FerrisHI said:


> Didnt cost me anything for the Rhino dealer program...leads suck but the stuff is good...just an fyi


I wouldn't be interested in a "program" or their BS leads. If the product was good I'd advertise and sell it with my gutters, but I wouldn't' be too interested in retrofitting gutters that are already there or gutters that someone else has installed. 
It's probably the reason I haven't contacted them to check their pricing. I have no interest in having a company ring my phone off the hook or bombard me with emails. Especially those with unpromising "leads".
On their website, I couldn't see the pictures that well. Does this stuff install under or butted up to the drip edge or does it slide up under the first course of shingle? I tried another product in the past that installs under the shingle. I'm not a fan of peeling that shingle up once it's been stuck down. Seems to me that it would open it up for wind damage.


----------



## talbertfencing (Nov 20, 2013)

i agree ferris, the rhino stuff is pretty cool. i don't work with it too often as we mostly have broad leaf trees around here and primarily install steel screens.


----------

